# DAIWA CERTATE 3000, Modell 2011



## angel-technik.de (23. Oktober 2010)

*Neu bei uns im Shop und auch im Lager* *!*​ 
*Die neue DAIWA CERTATE 3000

Modell 2011*​ 






​ 
In Japan ist die neue CERTATE seit März 2010 am Markt und hat es sofort mit  grossem Erfolg an die Ruten der japanischen Spezialisten  geschafft.
*Wegweisend bei der Konstruktion der neuen CERTATE ist der  patentierte MAG SEALED Mechanismus. Mittels Nano-Technologie wird die Achse mit  magnetischem Öl zur Getriebeeinheit hin abgedichtet – somit gelangen kein Wasser  und keine störenden Salzkristalle ins Gehäuse – ein dauerhafter, seidenweicher  Lauf ist somit garantiert.*
Das Getriebe wird mittels CNC-Maschine aus  einem Block gefräst und hält auch höchsten Belastungen Stand.
Die neue  CERTATE bietet High-Tec aus Japan in vollendeter Form. Nicht nur dass die  magnetische Ölbarriere das Eindringen von Wasser verhindert, es erhöht auch die  Leichtgängigkeit und „Feinfühligkeit“ der Rolle.
Man hat das Gefühl, besser  mit dem Kunstköder verbunden zu sein, erkennt besser feinere Bisse und hat mehr  Gefühl im Drill. Wir nennen diesen neuen Effekt in einer Angelrolle ROLLEN  SENSITIVITÄT.
Speziel dafür haben wir einen komplett neuen „Air Rotor“  entwickelt. Erstens haben wir die enormen Kräfte, die von der Schnur über das  Schnurlaufröllchen auf den Rotor wirken, besser verteilt und erzielen so weniger  Druck auf einzelne Teile des Rotors.br> Der neue Rotor ist 15% leichter als  herkömmliche Rotoren mit dem selben Material – das reduziert Vibrationen und  erhöht die Drehbalance durch einen sehr tief angelegten Schwerpunkt.
►► REAL FOUR Concept 
►► 9 Kugellager (4 CRBB) 
►► Washable  Konstruktion 
►► Aluminium Rollenkörper, wasserdicht 
►► MAG SEALED 
►►  DigiGear-II CNC-gefrästes Getriebe 
►► Kaltgeschmiedete ABS-II Aluminiumspule  
►► Infinite Rücklaufsperre 
►► Tough AirBail Rollenbügel (Patent-Nr.  EP1038437B1) 
►► Twist Buster II Schnurlaufröllchen (Patent-Nr. EP0876760B1)  
►► GyroSpin 
►► Longlife Bügelfeder 
►► Silent Oscillation 
►► Made  in Japan  
*Modell: 3000
Kugellager: 9 
Übers.: 4.8:1 
Schnurfassung :190  m/0.30 mm
Schnureinzug: 81cm 
Gewicht: 280g 
*


*....und nur für kurze Zeit zum "Kennlernpreis" von *


_* nur 499.95 € /Stk.


KLICK
*_​


----------

